# Any good places to hunt for Inverts near Las Vegas?



## Sleek (Aug 19, 2016)

I know we have some good places, and species to. Hadrurus, Aphonopelma, Scolopendra, and the like! I need a place that is safe, and doesn't require a permit. Thanks.


----------

